# Out now: CINEMORPHX - 6,000+ Instruments 30GB - Find Your Future



## Sample logic (Nov 16, 2015)

​
*OUT NOW: CINEMORPHX *

**

*The complete composer's toolkit!*
*The future is now! Sample Logic releases a ground-breaking cinematic virtual instrument, bringing unmatched power to your production toolkit. Fit for cinematic sound design, music production, and so much more, this heavyweight library weighs in at over 30GB and contains 6,000+ presets for instantaneous inspiration, and endless possibilities.

INTRODUCTORY PRICING: Order now & save $100*

DOWNLOAD NOW

*"Deeply inspiring" - BT

"One of the deepest virtual instruments I've ever used... Mind blowing." - Steve Jablonsky

"One of the best programmed instruments ever" - Jeff Rona*

*IT'S TIME TO UNITE & JOIN THE EVOLUTION*
ALREADY OWN A.I.R, THE ELEMENTS, & SYNERGY? CROSSGRADE & SAVE! 

CROSSGRADE PRICING


----------



## milamu (Nov 16, 2015)

Sorry, but this product is way to expensive!

Mike


----------



## catsass (Nov 16, 2015)

So this is basically a collection of your previous products - A.I.R, The Elements, & Synergy - packaged together with a new UI / engine?


----------



## Sample logic (Nov 16, 2015)

hi Catsass
Great question.

CINEMORPHX contains all of the sample material from A.I.R., The Elements and Synergy. We then took this material as the clay to build CINEMORPHX. CINEMORPHX is an entirely new product containing none of the original instruments from the 3 legacy products. The interface lends itself to easily make instruments on the fly. The product comes with over 6,000 newly invented instruments with infinite ease to craft your own. Because we combined the 3 legacy products sample material together, the variety and scope of sound allows you to dig for days and always come up with new sounding material. It's a pretty amazing achievement.

Check out the Multi Core in action video to get a small sense of some of the instruments we made:


----------



## chillbot (Nov 16, 2015)

milamu said:


> Sorry, but this product is way to expensive!



Normally I would agree with you.... I thought 449 was outrageous for gravity (still do)... but if this is essentially 3 products in one then I might say "it's a bit pricey" but it's not completely out of the ballpark. AIR, Elements, and Synergy are all great products, if you don't already own them. They're selling you on 6k+ patches.

My question is this: is there any benefit to this if you already own all 3? At 199 I'm tempted but... if it's the same or similar as Morphestra --> Morphestra Generations and/or Cinematic Guitars --> Cinematic Guitars Infinity then I'll pass. I own every sample logic product but unfortunately I didn't think there was enough new material to warrant those upgrades if you already owned the originals. Sorry just being honest. If you didn't already own Morphestra or Cinematic Guitars 1 & 2, then yes I would say Generations and Infinity were awesome. Same might be true of this?


----------



## chillbot (Nov 16, 2015)

Sorry posted at the same time... I think you answered my question I'll look into it.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 16, 2015)

Interesting Library ! 

The crossgrade pricing is helpful, I will check it out in more depth, and see if it offers something unique, or special that I would benefit from compared to the original libraries it is integrating into a new GUI.

I'm also guessing that no new sample content has been added to the original libraries, or is this not the case ?

One area I'm interested in is how flexible, and easy it is to design my own custom patches, in Cinemorphx, so I will check out some of the more in-depth videos about it, I also noticed that _MacPro Video_ has just released a new CinemorphX tutorial. Which is another way to further evaluate it in more detail.

http://www.macprovideo.com/tutorial/samplelogic-101-cinemorphx-deciphered


Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## catsass (Nov 16, 2015)

10,995,116,277,760,000,000,000,000,000 available sonic combinations?!?
Hmmm. Ten octillion is nice, but couldn't you have squeezed 11 octillion out of it?
Maybe a future add-on pack is in order.


----------



## Sample logic (Nov 16, 2015)

we had to leave some sonic space for future products


----------



## Sample logic (Nov 19, 2015)

For all you South Park fans, CINEMORPHX was used in this week's episode by composer Jamie Dunlap!


----------



## catsass (Nov 19, 2015)

Sample logic said:


> For all you South Park fans, CINEMORPHX was used in this week's episode by composer Jamie Dunlap!


Was it the Chamber of Farts scene?


----------



## Naofal (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi: My first post. 
Well, for 399 , I had A.I.R before, this is by far the best musical software I ever had. I spend like two hours playing/trying one sound. Unlimited possibilities, amazing sounds. It sounds better than my Kronos, Tyros 4.
I mean every software/tool is unique; but this one's sounds sounds, effects are super.
I have most of UVI series , East West, all the ones from Eduardo Tarilonte, many of the sonokinetic, by far this is the best in regards to sounds combinations in one preset (Multicore) . Seems the guys at Samplelogic worked really hard for it. Actually I would think that even $900 is low for what it does and what it has. Thumbs UP.


----------



## Sample logic (Nov 24, 2015)

Wow, thanks for all the kind words. We are also really proud of this achievement. It is truly amaizing how deep the product really goes. Just got the following 2 new video reactions in along with this awesome quote from award-winning composer Tom Salta, who just wrapped up the new Halo: The Fall of Reach. I believe you may hear some some CINEMORPHX magic in his latest production 

*HERE IS WHAT COMPOSER TOM SALTA SAID:*
*T**om Salta*
*Halo The Fall of Reach, Halo Spartan Strike, Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands*
*"CINEMORPH is full of surprises. There is a TON of variety and some amazingly useful patches. The more time I spend with it, the more goodies I discover. Thanks for the inspiration SampleLogic!" *


**

**


*SEE MORE AT: www.samplelogic.com/products/cinemorphx*


----------



## ChazC (Nov 24, 2015)

How long is the intro pricing on for? I'm waiting to see how much of a hit my wallet takes this weekend before I (read: my wife) decides if I can afford this or not.


----------



## Sample logic (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi Chaz, 
The introductory pricing expires after Cyber Monday on December 1st, 2015


----------



## Sample logic (Nov 30, 2015)

*only a few hours left to get CINEMORPHX at the introductory price...*






*SHOP NOW AT:* www.samplelogic.com/products/cinemorphx


----------

